# Greyhound?



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Lol Apparently Maverick figures himself as a fluff ball of a Greyhound. 

I was at home sick today, so figured I would take some pictures to amuse myself. ^-^













































Epic fail XD









He got it that time though. ^-^









Dork. Basically ruined the photo in every possible way, but it was too cute. =D

I admit it is a bit of a picture over load. Hopefully you enjoyed them though. =]


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a handsome boy. I love his facial expressions.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great pics!! He looks like a fun dog.


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks! =D


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I love the pictures!! What a handsome guy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love all the funny expressions. My favorite is the paw picture. With that face, I would not be able to refuse him anything.


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks. ^-^
Yeah, I admit it is hard to say no to him.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. I love the light. (I hope you will feel better soon  )


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Epic Fail is my favorite...made me laugh out loud, which Maverick might make me do anyway, silly dog.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He is one handsome boy - 4th pic is my favourite.


----------

